# Hyatt Siesta Keys - Beautiful and great service



## MaryH (Dec 12, 2012)

Here at Hyatt Siesta Key in an Ocean Front unit..  Will write a review later if TUG ever adds it as a resort


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 18, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Here at Hyatt Siesta Key in an Ocean Front unit..  Will write a review later if TUG ever adds it as a resort



How many days are you staying and how did you get in? Are you an owner there? That property is almost impossible to get into.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 18, 2012)

I was there for 4 day weekeday.  Was playing with serveral options for Dec so was checking at the right time every week in June.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 19, 2012)

There are 44 condos in the Residence at Siesta Key and 33 is slated for whole ownership and only 11 are in the Fractional HRC.  They are actively selling there but not looking for 3 weeks with the high price tag so did not do that tour.


----------



## ra34 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Just gave up 1/8 - 1/12 for this year*

if anyone is looking


----------



## MaryH (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful place if anyone was able to grab it.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 27, 2014)

A rental on Ebay is active now:

Feb 15th -22nd.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hyatt-Siest...71225827410?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item27dddac852


----------



## bdh (Feb 1, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> A rental on Ebay is active now:
> 
> Feb 15th -22nd.



Listing ran 7 days and not a single bid - guess that is an indicator why Ebay is considered the "last resort" (no pun intended) for TS sales/rentals.  (The cost for a single night during that Feb week is $850+/- .)


----------

